# Hello everyone can I ask u some noddie questions?



## ad1e69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone, Im so happy I bought my first TT on Saturday & I love it. Don't they handle so well go around as if they are on rails! Soooo much fun to drive. (MK1 Denim Blue 1.8T 225BHP cabriolet)
Unfortunatly my little sweetie didnt come with a drivers handbook so i have a couple of noddie questions you may be able to help me with :-
Is ESP always ON, & when you push the button ( so it protrudes out more) does it turn it off and the amber light (a circle with a arrow head and a triangle in the middle) comes on to say its turned off so be aware?
Why is there a lock in the glove compartment to turn the air bags off?
How do I turn the a\c on?
Somebody told me the heated seats uses petrol, that don't sound right to me! please tell its not true, as i love my bum warming sessions?
Is a remap worth the money? Does it make it even less economical?

Ive attached a photo of me cuttie!
Thanks for your help in advance Adie


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ad1e69 said:


> Hi Everyone, Im so happy I bought my first TT on Saturday & I love it. Don't they handle so well go around as if they are on rails!
> Yes if you add coilovers, Defcon2 and R32 ARBS
> Soooo much fun to drive. (MK1 Denim Blue 1.8T 225BHP cabriolet)
> Unfortunatly my little sweetie didnt come with a drivers handbook so i have a couple of noddie questions you may be able to help me with :-
> ...


HTH. Don't forget to join the TTOC


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... nice roadster :wink:


----------

